# Crappie Fishing Jordan Lake 03/02/2008



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Drove out to Ebenezar boat access. Put in and paddled to one of the bridges. Anchored up and dropped minnows off the side of the yak. Was dropping the minnow to the bottom and then reeling up about 12-18 Inches from the bottom. Caught approx 20 fish with 6 reel nice slabs. 
Fun day!!!! Fish are in deep water next to structure.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wait til warm weather. I went with my brother in law a couple of years ago and we stopped counting at 200.
Catch and release of course
kept one at 2# 7oz


----------

